
ARMv8-A system semantics: instruction fetch in relaxed architectures - matt_d
https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~pes20/iflat/
======
monocasa
Nice! Most of the formal models of architectures I've seen ignore the whole
memory hierarchy thing. Even places you might expect, like the model used in
sel4's proof.

